# Recently diagnosed



## scarletthollie5 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,

Diagnosed with type 2 last week, no great shock had symptoms that I had denied for a long time

Been prescribed metformin 500mg twice a day with a review next week.

glad there is this board as I am sure there will be lots of questions.  Here is the first of many!

How long does it take for the metformin to start working?

Many thanks


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I can't offer advice on metformin as I've never taken it, but I'm sure others will chip in with their experiences soon.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 5, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## HelenP (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there - I've just joined this forum yesterday, I was diagnosed last week too and like you, it was no great shock to me!  I've also been put on Metformin, but with different dosage instructions, and it never occurred to me ask how long before it kicks in!!  derrrrrrrrrrrr!!

Good luck, anyway.

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2009)

hi and welcome scarletthollie im on the same dose and amount it took about 7 days to take effect on me


----------



## Jean (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a really good question, scarletthollie5.

I was put on it in June this year - at the small dosage of 500mg and I can't say categorically that it's had any effect.  This is no doubt because almost simultaneously I began a low-carb diet - so how much improvement is down to medication and how much to diet is impossible to gauge.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 5, 2009)

Jean said:


> That's a really good question, scarletthollie5.
> 
> I was put on it in June this year - at the small dosage of 500mg and I can't say categorically that it's had any effect.  This is no doubt because almost simultaneously I began a low-carb diet - so how much improvement is down to medication and how much to diet is impossible to gauge.



As A Low Carber I would say it was the Low Carbing which has effected blood sugar the most  ( I have taken Metformin in the past btw )


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 6, 2009)

from a bit of googling, it seems metformin can take around 4 weeks to see the effects.

Have you been offered the chance to test your blood sugars at home? If you haven't then I would sugest that you ask your GP about it. As someone newly diagnosed it will be a great help to you to find out what affects your blood sugars.  

Ask plenty of questions, the more knowledge you have the better you can control this condition. 

welcome to the club


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Scarlett

Welcome to the forum...The large extended family 

Heidi
xx


----------



## scarletthollie5 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi

Thanks everyone for all the replies - what a warm welcome.

I have just been prescribed the metformin and told to see the nurse in two weeks for a review and chat, so I imagine this is when I will be told more.  My GP is very good and gave me some basic information and told me to make a list of questions for the nurse.

Thanks again for the support


----------



## VBH (Aug 6, 2009)

scarletthollie5 said:


> How long does it take for the metformin to start working?



Immediately.  Takes 3 weeks to reach a sufficient background level for the full effect.

Carb management has been demonstrated to be twice as effective as metformin but of course its a question of degree so I think you can assume its possible to get twice that effect.


----------



## scarletthollie5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for replies.

I am now researching low carbs until l see the nurse on the 14th


----------



## bkevin (Aug 14, 2009)

scarletthollie5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Diagnosed with type 2 last week, no great shock had symptoms that I had denied for a long time
> 
> ...


Hi there. I was diagnosed with type two and went on Metformin about a year ago. It took about two weeks to kick in and does make a difference. I was able to stop drinking fifteen pints of water a day and it has helped with controlled weight loss.

Welcome to the forum. I hated being a diabetic at first and now I am accepting it slowly. People here are very helpful and friendly.

Blessings,


Kevin


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 14, 2009)

scarletthollie5 said:


> Thanks for replies.
> 
> I am now researching low carbs until l see the nurse on the 14th



Hi if you want any help or advice with Low Carbing , pop in to the Low Carb thread or give me a shout and I'll help as much as I can .


----------



## wakman (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I quick question obviously everyone is diffrent and when i mentioned to my DSN about carb counting she said that it not the route i should go down implying that it should be for type 1 only.

But that what i was told.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi wakman, I moved your question to the general messageboard, with replies.


----------

